# Do you smoke?



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

I'm trying to quit, but not sure how.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Smoker threads always turn into negative, ugly, hateful things on this site.


----------



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Penny said:


> Smoker threads always turn into negative, ugly, hateful things on this site.


Can't be worse than political discussions.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, there are better ways to die.

Now I would be willing to try pot smoking, since there smoking is merely a means to an end.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took a puff of a cigarette when I was seven. My dad left it on a table. It was my first and only puff. After 15 minutes of coughing, I never tried it again.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

i quit! its yucky:b


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

i'm down to less than half a pack per day. don't feel like quitting though; too much work.


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

i only take cigs if their offered 2 me caus their free, really no point 2 them except the social aspects if ur on break at college


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

Nope. I've never tried and I never will.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Absolutely not.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

I've smoked only two cigarettes in my life, never touching that crap again. But I will gladly take a bong rip of some delicious homegrown nuggets.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No, never.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

No. When I'm really drunk sometimes I will try to smoke, but it never works out, lol.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, I don't care for it, personally. Sometimes, I honestly wish that I did, because I have a severe oral fixation and a tendency to fidget with my hands, and sucking on a lollipop in public never conveys the seriousness or garners the respect that I feel I deserve. And, if I smoked, I would be able to squeeze a _Deep Throat_ reference into every day life, and that's all that really matters.


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

At least you're trying. Good boy! =) *pats head*
Good luck!

I've never smoked because:
1. It smells funny
2. I save money <---and if you count the medical bills if you get cancer x___x
3. I'm an annoying environmentalist. yes lol.
4. I don't like being sick. Too depressing.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

No. My health is important to me.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

Cerberus said:


> No. No nicotine for me. I'll stick with marijuana.


Smart man


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Stanley said:


> I'm trying to quit, but not sure how.


Take Wellbutrin or Champix and mix it with will power, solution solved.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

UltraShy said:


> No, there are better ways to die.
> 
> Now I would be willing to try pot smoking, since there smoking is merely a means to an end.


smoking weed has just as many carcinogens and tar in your lungs than if you smoked a cigarette


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Stanley said:


> Can't be worse than political discussions.


Yeah well I have been around here long enough to remember some really vile smoker threads. I dont think those same threads would have gotten as far on today's SAS...but whoa...back in the day....it got ugly. :no


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Stanley said:


> I'm trying to quit, but not sure how.


My dad tried to quit smoking time after time after time - until one sentence got him to quit forever.

His doctor told him, "You have lung cancer."

After that, he said he never had any desire to ever smoke again, no withdrawal, no cravings, nothing.

Of course, "again" for him really only meant "for the next six weeks" since that's how long it took for him to die from lung cancer.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Noca said:


> Take Wellbutrin or Champix and mix it with will power, solution solved.


If it really were that simple there would be no smokers. Even if one had to pay for such meds out of pocket they'd still be far cheaper than a pack of smokes each day (especially in the long run).

In any case, there is one certain cure for smoking: death, something which smoking tends to eventually lead to, so it's really a problem that solves itself eventually.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## adsf321dsa (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes. My health is of no importance to me. I'll worry about cancer when I have to. Cigarettes taste too good. MMMMM


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Tony Torrance said:


> That is true. However, smoking is not the only method of cannabis delivery out here. There are other, healthier methods, such as using a vaporizer. One could also try eating THC products in the form of exquisite delicacies like THC-laden brownies, cookies, chocolate truffles, etc.


You don't smoke as much of it typically. Where a habitual tobacco smoker might smoke 3 packs a day, I've yet to meet anyone who smokes that much weed in a day. That would be pretty crazy. :um even 5-6 bowls doesn't compare to a pack of cigarettes.

Cigarettes make me dizzy and sick. I'm fortunate to have bad luck with smoking things, I guess.


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

Didn't think I would. When I turned 19 a friend of mine told me he'd become addicted somewhat recently. I tried a puff just for the curiosity - I didn't think I'd like it. I didn't cough, and at first was indifferent. Then my friend said "you won't be indifferent once you get a buzz". I suppose since he was newly "hooked" his great opinion had me more interested. Nowadays (2 years later) I have them occasionally when socializing with a friend or two who smoke socially. On my own, I like the buzz but then I feel anxious and uneasy for the next 20 or 25 minutes. Socially, I definitely like the buzz though.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.cdc.gov/tobacco/quit_smoking/index.htm


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Kelly said:


> My dad tried to quit smoking time after time after time - until one sentence got him to quit forever.
> 
> His doctor told him, "You have lung cancer."
> 
> ...


ditto, same happened with the smoker Peter Jennings.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nomarriagehole said:


> yes. My health is of no importance to me. I'll worry about cancer when i have to. Cigarettes taste too good. Mmmmm


yuckkkkk


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Dreamer'sHideaway said:


> Didn't think I would. When I turned 19 a friend of mine told me he'd become addicted somewhat recently. I tried a puff just for the curiosity - I didn't think I'd like it. I didn't cough, and at first was indifferent. Then my friend said "you won't be indifferent once you get a buzz". I suppose since he was newly "hooked" his great opinion had me more interested. Nowadays (2 years later) I have them occasionally when socializing with a friend or two who smoke socially. On my own, I like the buzz but then I feel anxious and uneasy for the next 20 or 25 minutes. Socially, I definitely like the buzz though.


How do you like smelling like sh*t afterwards and the yellow teeth and bad breath? Is that appealing too?


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Noca,

May I politely ask you what the heck your problem is?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

person86 said:


> Noca,
> 
> May I politely ask you what the heck your problem is?


Yes you may. I have to SMELL and TASTE the foul odor of smokers who work with me. I have to BREATHE in their toxic smoke every time I exit/enter buildings as I am forced to walk past the smokers. I have to clean my coat constantly because of SMOKERS who make my coat smell like a chimney. So yes, they piss me the **** off.


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't smoke


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

nope, never have.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Noca said:


> Yes you may. I have to SMELL and TASTE the foul odor of smokers who work with me. I have to BREATHE in their toxic smoke every time I exit/enter buildings as I am forced to walk past the smokers. I have to clean my coat constantly because of SMOKERS who make my coat smell like a chimney. So yes, they piss me the **** off.


I can't stand it either. In my hometown, they passed a non-smoking law in public places. Being around smoke like that makes me physically sick, so that was nice.


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't smoke, and when our state adopted laws preventing smoking in restaurants and such I was thrilled.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Socially. Works out, since I'm rarely in a group setting (one cigarette two or three times a month max). I dislike it but I've never gotten addicted so far, so i see no harm in it. Plus I like having a pack and a lighter in my bag in case someone asks.

I started my occasional smoking as a teen to get back at my mom, since I couldn't do too many things to rebel due to my SA. She hates smoking since she's hopelessly addicted, so its my form of rebellion.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I used to. I enjoyed it, but it was difficult with people around.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Smoking is disgusting.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Solitario said:


> Smoking is disgusting.


ditto


----------



## ████████████ (Jan 8, 2009)

Noca said:


> ditto


ditto again


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:ditto:ditto:ditto


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

61 members have declared yes
25 sometimes
14 socially
22 rarely
5 other
416 no
1097 no answer
dontcare needs a life


----------



## lindsey (Jan 11, 2009)

no. gross.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I used to smoke. Thank goodness I finally quit a few years ago.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

I was nearly killed by second hand smoke when I was 4. No way in hell I'm going to try it now. My babysitter at the time smoked and didn't tell my parents. I ended up having an asthma attack (which is substantial because I don't have problems with asthma) and I was hospitalized for 3 days.


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

My "friends" stuck a lit cigarette in my mouth once. I blew air into it to make it glow, and they thought I was smoking and cheered. When I didn't cough they caught on.


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

I had my first (and last) cigarette about 5 years ago. Afterwards when I went to use the restroom (and I apologize for being graphic), blood came out of my wee wee (something that had never happened prior to- or since smoking).

Needless to say, I haven't smoked since.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

No and I never will. My uncle started smoking when he was in his twenties. Now he has lung cancer and doesn't have much time left. It's not a good way to go. :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Nope, dad smokes heavily but I have never been silly enough to do it myself.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

No i don't smoke.
I used to have the occaisonal smoke when i was drunk with friends but when i got pregnant with my son i couldnt stand the smell of cigarrettes.
And i still cant stand the smell thank god.
Smoking is disgusting !!
I'm still disgusted at myself for having had the occasiosonal smoke years ago...


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

nope


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

no


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

I wish there weren't so many inconsiderate tobacco smokers out there. If you want to light up a cigarette, can you at least ask the people around you if they would mind?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

hell no. i wouldnt even be in a romantic relationship with a smoker

if i wanted to die a slow painful way i would just have unprotected sex with several women. at least id have fun


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Nope! I was thrilled when Chicago passed the "No smoking in public spaces" ordinance. I could go to a concert or a bar and not have to breathe in the filth and smell like an ashtray when I leave.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Nope! I was thrilled when Chicago passed the "No smoking in public spaces" ordinance. I could go to a concert or a bar and not have to breathe in the filth and smell like an ashtray when I leave.


Yeah, it's nice to now be able to eat at a restaurant and wait for rides at an amusement park without getting smoke in your face.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I quit about 5 years ago and I'm glad I did. But, man do I miss that sweet, smooth tobacco flavour. Mmmmm. I kind of want one right now.


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Just.. quit.
Cold turkey. **** patches, nicorette gum, inhalers and all that crap.
It is mind over matter. 90% of smoking is psychological and 10% is physical i read somewhere. It is very true. 

This is my third attempt and I don't think I will ever smoke again. I just got tired of it. 
I smoked a pack a day for 7 years. 

It has officially been ONE WHOLE WEEK and one day as a non-smoker!!!
I can't believe I did it 

I went a month and a half before but this time I'm NEVER going back


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

dollparts said:


> Just.. quit.
> Cold turkey. **** patches, nicorette gum, inhalers and all that crap.
> It is mind over matter. 90% of smoking is psychological and 10% is physical i read somewhere. It is very true.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! The first week is pretty bad. Of course, the second week is pretty bad too... **** it, the whole process kinda sucks. And you're right, the physical addiction is only a small part of it. Unfortunately, it's also the easy part.

Stay strong, chew lots of gum, and warn your family and friends that you may be cranky as hell for the next little while. Good luck! You can do it!


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

:cig I smoke about 10 ciggerettes a day. Ill quit when Im pregnant.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

The worst is people I barely know telling me I should quit or commenting that it's bad for me. It's a personal thing and nobody has ever quit because a self-righteous stranger saw fit to editoralize about it.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

*I don't smoke. I never will smoke.

My mother used to smoke. She quit, cold turkey, about 7 or 8 years ago. She feels a lot healthier now and says that if she never did quit smoking she wouldn't know how much of a difference it makes.

My father still smokes. He has this nasty smoker's cough now. My mom keeps trying to help him quit but he never sticks with it. He just started trying to quit again. Now he's using Commit lozenges.*


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

radudeATL said:


> I had my first (and last) cigarette about 5 years ago. Afterwards when I went to use the restroom (and I apologize for being graphic), blood came out of my wee wee (something that had never happened prior to- or since smoking).


Uhhhhhhhhh.... that's not normal.



dollparts said:


> This is my third attempt and I don't think I will ever smoke again. I just got tired of it.
> I smoked a pack a day for 7 years.


I don't play video games because when I do, I get addicted to them. If I do end up playing one, and addicted to it, I just let the addiction take over and let myself play it and play it continuously in order to quit.  I play the game until my eyes hurt and I have a headache and feel ill, and then all of a sudden I can say "What the hell am I doing?", quit playing, and delete the game. Maybe that would work for smoking, too.  Just smoke 10 packs a day until you never want to see another one.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

No, never have... never will. The smell is gross and I can't stand it. :/


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Nope I've never smoked...'passive smoked' a couple of times...obviously not my choice.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

nope


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I quit. I'm not sure if I've already responded to this or not. I tried quitting here and there and would always go back to it, but then I started dating my boyfriend who flat out told me "I don't date smokers." ... I wanted to give him a chance and I figured wanting to keep smoking was a stupid reason not to date somebody so I quit. I wont lie I gave in once every month or 2 for the first 6 months of us dating but after that it was smooth sailing. And then we went out for my 21st birthday about 8 months ago and I got really drunk and one of his friends was smoking, so I asked to have one of his cigarettes, i smoked it, then I left and puked all over the parking lot. I'm not sure if I'll ever smoke again. lol.


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

I think there should be 3 choices, "yes", "no" and "I dont smoke, tobacco".

I cannot say I don't smoke, but I clicked no because im assuming your only talking about tobacco, which I don't smoke, it gives me horrible nausea and I just don't like anything about it.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I wanna start. It looks cool as all hell.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I just quit today :/


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Not yet, but I smoke once in a while 1 or 2 cigs a day, not a whole pack a day or anything. I'm too poor for that now, I can't afford 6 bucks everyday, I need to save that money.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Ew, no thanks.


----------



## kavinpope (Dec 14, 2010)

Smoking is injuries to health.All my friends were smoke and always ask me to smoke ,but i never smoke.I always try to keep telling them to stop smoking.This is really so bad for health. Smoking one cigarette can take 2 minute of our life.This is my humble request to all those who smoke that stop it now this will waste your money,and make you unhealthier.


----------

